# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  If you own hogs, shoot them all and eat them!

## Wildthang

A 70 year old farmer was almost entirely consumed by his 700 pound hogs! I wonder if it was a revenge thing :Scared: 

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012...-his-hogs?lite

----------


## BENESSE

> A 70 year old farmer was almost entirely consumed by his 700 pound hogs! I wonder if it was a revenge thing
> 
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012...-his-hogs?lite


Well, if you were a hog, you'd do the same thing.  :Blink:

----------


## kyratshooter

700 pound hogs!!!???

A 700 pound hog is a BFP!  We are talking about an animal the general size and shape of a Fiat 500.

And yes, pigs have been used for corpse disposal for thousands of years.  They will eat you.  

Feeding the pigs was one job I was never allowed to do until I was well into my teens for just that reason.  Even then we fed them from outside the pen, pouring the corn and slops over the fence into the awaiting trouths.  We never considered the pigs pets.  We might make pets out of the cows and calves but not the pigs.   Entering the pigpen was always considered a risk and not done without two people present.  Them was the rules.

----------


## jfeatherjohn

Age 4, I fell into the pig  pen. Nobody understod how I climbed up 4 feet of corrugated steel in under 3 seconds.
Those sows were the size of VWs, and always sported a bad attitute.
I

----------


## nell67

Yea,the property directly behind me,used to a pig farm,the old barn still stands where IT happened,but the mans grown sons will not go back there... a few odd years ago,the old farmer spoke to one son one evening,and hung up the phone to go feed his hogs,and his normal practice was to call the other son after coming back in from feeding them,that way they both knew he was alright.

        But this time,he did not call the second son,but it was 3 days before they became worried enough to come check on him,well what was left of him anyway.  The belief here is that he had a heart attack and fell over the wall of the pig pen,his legs remaining outside of the pen,they found one foot stuck just outside the top of the pen,and the other leg stuck at the knee next to the foot. The hogs were destroyed on the spot and buried in the barn as soon as the investigation was over.

----------


## Winter

Scary stuff.

----------


## cwi555

That guy was porked.

----------


## Wildthang

> Well, if you were a hog, you'd do the same thing.


How do you know, I would probably just run away and become a Wild Hog!

----------


## finallyME

Last I checked, the point of raising hogs is to kill and eat them.  Crazy story.

----------


## BENESSE

> Last I checked, the point of raising hogs is to kill and eat them.  Crazy story.


Yeah, but that doesn't mean _they_ have to like it.

----------


## Wildthang

Man getting eaten by hogs would be a real bad way to go!

----------


## kyratshooter

> Yeah, but that doesn't mean _they_ have to like it.


I do not think hogs are condisered sincient beings, aware of their own existance.  I do not think that capability exists until you get into the higher apes.  

The Hog, therefore, has no opinion on the matter.

----------


## chinookpilot77

My dad told me he and his cousin used to hang chickens over the pig pen with bailing wire just to watch the pigs jump up and take them whole!  Oh, the life of a farm kid, pre-internet!  lol

----------


## velacreations

pigs love meat, especially offal.  I've thrown mine dead snakes and all sorts of stuff, slaughter waste from rabbit butchering, etc.  They love it.

----------


## welderguy

Hogs eat anything and everything including the bones.

----------


## Ken

_"A pig is any of the animals in the genus Sus, within the Suidae family of even-toed ungulates. Pigs include the domestic pig and its ancestor, the common Eurasian wild boar (Sus scrofa), along with other species; related creatures outside the genus include the babirusa and the warthog. Pigs, like all suids, are native to the Eurasian and African continents. Juvenile pigs are known as piglets. Pigs are omnivores and are highly social and intelligent animals."

_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig

Pigs and Hogs

Pigs and hogs are the same, only classed differently by their weight; they are called pigs when they are small and when they reach 120 pounds or more then are classified as hogs.

A boar is a male and a sow is a female.

Pigs - Etymology: Middle English pigge
1: a young swine not yet sexually mature; broadly: a wild or domestic swine

Hogs - Etymology: Middle English hogge, from Old English hogg
1: a domestic swine especially when weighing more than 120 pounds (54 kilograms); broadly: any of various wild and domestic swine



http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/pets/pig.htm

----------


## Old GI

> Age 4, I fell into the pig  pen. Nobody understod how I climbed up 4 feet of corrugated steel in under 3 seconds.
> Those sows were the size of VWs, and always sported a bad attitute.
> I


When I was about 8 y/o, my Grandmother fell into the pig pen when feeding one day.  A 400# plus sow broke her arm and she was lucky to get out with just that injury.

----------


## ClayPick

George Orwell said pigs and humans where almost identical in his book Animal Farm. Oh my.

----------


## Ken

> George Orwell said pigs and humans where almost identical in his book Animal Farm. Oh my.


Human biology/physiology instructors most often dissect pigs in class, as their internal organs and most muscles are very similar to those of a human.

http://www.goshen.edu/bio/pigbook/hu...omparison.html

----------


## ClayPick

I don’t think he was referring to anatomy.  LOL!

----------


## Ken

If they're built the same, they may well think the same.

----------


## Old GI

I was told that my ex's grandmother had a pig valve in her heart.  I'm surpised they found one (Oh, did I say that?).

----------


## Rick

They used a pig tendon in my shoulder. It served as a scaffold for my body to rebuild on. Seems to have worked okay. I had this aversion to bacon for a while but it didn't last long.

----------


## senna

pshaw. Us kids played with the pigs all the time. Unless you aint feeding them enough ground grain, most of them wont bother to eat much else. I've seen 1 out of a dozen come eat 1 or more of the other's nuts, when we castrated some, tho.  And the "cut" ones have to be separated from the others until they heal up, too.

----------


## JoshPFT

One thing we found the very first year slaughtering hogs was that they can and will cannibalize each other with the slightest provocation. We didn't think we'd need to put the pig in a separate pen, so we just lured the chosen hog off away from the others and fired the shot. Unfortunately the first shot didn't quite do the job (shot was a little off) and the other hogs immediately came over to investigate...and began fighting over licking the blood off of the poor beast. Thankfully they were still fairly small (under 200 lbs) so we managed to shove them off, put the downed hog out of its misery, and pull the corpse out to get on with the slaughtering and butchering. Never looked at those cute little pigs the same way again...

----------


## Wildthang

I guess all nof this makes sense. I once heard that pig flesh tastes very simular to human flesh, so if they will eat each other, why wouldn't they eat us! They are probably thinking revenge for all of that bacon :Scared:

----------


## Catfishfiddler

Watching a pig eat another's nuts would be enough for me to stay faaaaar away from the pig pen!

----------


## crashdive123

Yep - stay away from another's cashews and pecans or it could get ugly.

----------


## Wolfhound

We don't seem to have the problems listed here.  Yes, they will lick up the blood from a stuck pig, but that is why you do it away from the others or move quickly.  We raise russian boar and they are some of the friendliest and most intelligent pigs there are.  They are mostly pastured and love to eat grass.

----------


## Old Professor

Went archery hunting wild boar at a game ranch. The pigs followed us around but staying back about 30 yards. When we shot the first boar, the pigs clustered around but stayed back when we` gave them a good swift kick in the ribs or head. No aggression toward us. After we put the gutted hog in the wheeler and stood back from the gut pile, they dived in to the guts and fought over them. It seemed clear to me that the pigs associated hunters with a free meal. One very gravid sow with a very soulful look on her face followed my buddy around until the first kill, staying about fifteen yards from him. Lots of poking fun at him over "his girl friend".

----------


## Seniorman

As the old saying goes, "I ain't had this much fun since the hogs ate my little brother!"   :Laugh: 

S.M.

----------


## Stulanger

The lady that lives behind me lets her pigs run all over my property.  I've been so tempted to shoot them and make bacon out of them more times than I can count but the lady who owns them is a widow and raises them to supplement her income so I don't have the heart to put the lead to them.  Pound for pound, swine are probably the most destructive animals on Earth.  They've destroyed three good tarps, a cheap-o Wal-Mart tent, tore up my ground blinds, made mud holes out of my game trails and knocked over my neat piles of firewood.  I used to wish we had a population of wild pigs closer to where I live for year round bow hunting but after seeing what a handful of domestics pigs can do I wouldn't wish them on my worst enemy.

----------


## Davidlastink

Pigs are a nuisance animal and in many states you are encouraged to hunt them. 

The movie I think "Hannibal" had the giant boars that the man wanted to feed Lecter too.

Boar has for a very long time been considered one of the more dangerous game animals and for good reason. Pigs are smart, strong, and quick... very bad combination hell even lions give them space and approach wisely when hunting them..

----------


## madmax

This thread took me back aways.  We had some meat pigs.  And then we had Esmerelda.  Big sow that thought she was part of the dog pack on the farm.  She'ld accompany the dogs down the lane to see us off  to catch the bus in the morning and be there when the bus dropped us off in the afternoon.  Laid in the sun with the Great Danes and cats on a lazy day.  Had her own dog food bowl.  The meat pigs were entirely another story and were not to be trusted.  We kids "got" that scene when Dorothy felled into the pigpen in the movie "The Wizard of Oz" immediately.  I suppose most people nowadays don't get the fear in that scene at all.

----------

